# good buy



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

just a heads up for anyone looking for a pop-up. there's a pretty nice one on the Bayou Vista message board for $1500, i think it's a 94' or 96' model.


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

Message board there or online?

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i think you can enter " bayou vista, tx" and from there you can get to the message board. by the way, they've reduced the price on the pop up.


----------

